#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  >  有關部份會員無法登入的問題

## 狼王白牙

今天開始依照宣示就職詞停權一些會員

如果您無法登入請不要回來了，拿起畫筆、寫作筆、或是電視遊樂器跟漫畫書

今年暑假專心的創作或是去燒別的地方吧

名單省略，因為你們知道我一天只有5分鐘管理 (笑)

----------


## 狼王白牙

有關 7 月 10 日的事件公開說明

有鑑於我在6月12日接回系統管理員後(註1)，見到原先的 *報到灌水測試* 版的

*今天最想說的話是什麼* 這主題充滿筆戰氣氛，破壞提供會員報到版的用意

雖舊主題 *[灌水]今天最想說的話是什麼* 已於6月9日被狼佐版主鎖定並重開主題

但仍無法制止挑釁漫罵的風氣，因此我決定於7月10日當天採取強硬手段

將原先的報到灌水測試版改為*新會員報到版*，並宣示自己於7月10日起

接任網站管理員並集中所有權力(註2)，於同日主觀上將不限於該主題參與過漫罵的會員帳號刪除6位，

這六位已多半刪除自己的發表作品，或是使用過多帳號，或發文未達百篇
或已經宣告自己將離開狼之樂園。

到今日 7 月 21 日 為止沒有其他會員的帳號被刪除。

以上為 7 月 10 日當天事件的簡略報告。

(註1) *狼之樂園 網站管理員異動(2010/6/12)*

(註2) *就職網站管理員之宣示 - 狼王白牙*

----------

